
Ask HN : How Do We Program Intuition, Instincts and Insights into a Computer? - techbuff
I read some articles online and was wondering if we can ever manage to create algorithms that can create human like Intuition, Insights and Instincts ? Any thoughts would be appreciated.
======
deeplearning
Read these articles. I do not know of any way to program these into
algorithms. Too vast a subject and not yet done.

[https://www.quora.com/Does-intuition-draw-from-a-persons-
kno...](https://www.quora.com/Does-intuition-draw-from-a-persons-knowledge)

[https://www.perchingtree.com/instincts-intuition-insights-
ke...](https://www.perchingtree.com/instincts-intuition-insights-key-
differences/)

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-intuition](https://www.quora.com/What-is-
intuition)

